# Password Managers



## jnos (May 14, 2016)

Do you use one?  I have had RoboForm for 10+ years. After I messed up and ended up with duplicate folders, etc., I got a support email with how I could fix, but never did.

I'm now trying Last Pass and Dashlane. Not sure if trying more than one at a time is a very good idea, but here I am...

Any suggestions?


----------



## tnthomas (May 14, 2016)

Might give KeePassX a try.   https://www.keepassx.org/

Versions available for Linux, OS X and Windows. Downloads


----------

